

Dropbox automatically searches for illicit files - pbhjpbhj
http://gizmodo.com/dropbox-refuses-to-explain-its-mysterious-child-porn-de-1722573363

======
pen2l
This isn't news, wasn't it known long ago Dropbox was hiring people who are
really, really good at image processing? This was discussed on HN many many
months ago.

~~~
hobarrera
Keep in mind that they may have been using image processing people for
Carousel[1].

[1]: [https://carousel.dropbox.com/](https://carousel.dropbox.com/)

